# BAD BEAR JOKES



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

Q: Why do bears have fur coats ?
A:Because they'd look stupid in anoraks!

Q: What do you get if you cross a teddy bear with a pig?
A: A teddy boar!

Q: What should you call a bald teddy?
A; Fred bear!

Q: What animal do you look like when you get into the bath?
A: A little bear!

Q: Why is polar bear cheap to have as a pet?
A: It lives on ice!

Q: Have you ever hunted bear?
A: No, but I've been shooting in my shorts!

Q: How do you hire a teddy bear?
A: Put him on stilts!

Q: What's a teddy bears favourite pasta?
A: Tagliateddy!

Q: Why shouldn't you take a bear to the zoo?
A: Because they'd rather go to the cinema!

Q: What is a bear's favourite drink?
A: Koka-Koala!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you post this in the Joke section by mistake :wink: :lol:


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

but i said they were bad


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

but i said they were bad


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

but i said they were bad


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

oldmouldy said:


> but i said they were bad


Three times.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that Jack-in-a-box should tell his bear story , :lol: :lol:


----------

